# Traeger Pro 780 help



## nick2020 (Jun 3, 2019)

Hey guys,  was wondering if anyone has any tricks or tips on how to get more smoke out of the pro 780?  Just bought this thing last week and cant seem to get much smoke out of it.  Did a pork butt and ran it a lower temp to get more smoke but still not a much flavor as my box propane smoker.  I know with the older temp controls you can adjust the P setting.  with the D2 controller haven't found a setting.   any help or advice is much appreciated.


----------



## normanaj (Jun 3, 2019)

Amazen tube.


----------



## sweetride95 (Jun 3, 2019)

normanaj said:


> Amazen tube.


+1. Pellet grills are not known for heavy smoke profiles.


----------



## BigW. (Jun 3, 2019)

What flavor of pellets did you use?  Agree a tube or tray will help.


----------



## nick2020 (Jun 3, 2019)

BigW. said:


> What flavor of pellets did you use?  Agree a tube or tray will help.


I used apple for this smoke.


----------



## BigW. (Jun 3, 2019)

Try a stronger flavored pellet for the next bag.  Pellet grills are hard to beat for ease of use.  Downside is lack of smoke for some folks taste buds.  I'd do some chicken or burgers to use up pellets at a high temp.  Then try a different flavor for next bag. Good luck.


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 3, 2019)

Are you using traeger pellets? Lot of people that have used, experience less smoke than other brands. Lumberjack highly recommended by myself and others, or amazen pellets.


----------



## bregent (Jun 3, 2019)

nick2020 said:


> I used apple for this smoke.



Apple is very mild, and very few companies make 100% apple pellets, so you most likely were smoking with primarily oak or alder. If you want more smoke flavor, try 100% hickory.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Jun 4, 2019)

I haven't seen the new D2 controller, does it still have the super smoke setting? If so, start your cook at 200° on SS and run it for about 3 hrs and then crank it up to whatever temp you desire. This should give you a good smoke flavor, if you are using a good pellet, like Lumberjack, or Cooking Pellets.com. If you need more smoke flavor than this procedure gives you then you will need to add a smoke tube of some kind.


----------

